# dmraid (amd fakeraid) breaks when updating the kernel

## Telemin

Hello all,

I am scratching my head as to what I am failing to do right when I'm trying to upgrade my kernel.  I am currently sat on gentoo-sources-3.7.4 which dropped out of portage a while ago and a careless emerge --depclean removed the sources when I wasn't paying attention.  So now in order to tweak kernel options I find myself necessarily upgrading to gentoo-sources-3.11.6.  When I do, I find my fakeraid which was working fine before suddenly stops working.  For reference it is a pair of 1TB disks containing various partitions (/home,/media,/var,/usr/src/,/usr/portage amongst others), but is NOT boot critical.

I repeat, I do NOT boot from the fakeraid, I use it for things I don't want on my SSD (like the portage tree, logfiles, etc) and things I want to share with windows, (large media collection etc).

So on to the nitty gritty:

Using kernel + dracut initramfs + device-mapper

When I upgraded to the new kernel I did the following:

```

make menuconfig -- see link for configs

make modules_install

make install

emerge -1 dmraid #not sure if needed but surely can't hurt?

dracut --hostonly '' 3.11.6-gentoo --force

#update grub.conf here to point to new initramfs and kernel

reboot

```

Now when I reboot the array isn't autodetected.  Further when I log in and run dmraid -ay, I get the raid device itself appear in /dev/mapper/ but no partitions, (see below).  Additionally /dev/sdd (the second raid member) is suspiciously missing from the list even though is shows up in dmesg.

I'm thoroughly confused, clearly something has changed, or there is something I am forgetting to do, but I can't for the life of me figure out what I have done.  Any ideas anyone?

Thanks in advance

-Telemin-

old 3.7.4 config:http://pastebin.com/zBtzRxas

new 3.11.6 config: http://pastebin.com/un1JmDg6

dmesg for 3.11.6 boot: http://pastebin.com/X8UBNghU

/etc/dracut.conf: (comment stripped

```

#logfile=/var/log/dracut.log

#fileloglvl=6

#dracutmodules+=""

#omit_dracutmodules+=""

add_dracutmodules+="dmraid plymouth"

#add_drivers+=""

#filesystems+=""

#hostonly="yes"

#mdadmconf="no"

#lvmconf="no"

#fscks=""

#nofscks="yes"

#ro_mnt="no"

# default: /var/tmp

#tmpdir=/tmp

```

Partition layout - from working (3.7.4-gentoo) kernel+initramfs

```

/dev/sda1: LABEL="boot" UUID="0831dded-1e09-4b3a-86ce-02c2b2af1c5d" TYPE="ext4" PARTLABEL="Linux filesystem" PARTUUID="a40fe38e-ae1c-43b3-91f5-9f2106e51a02"

/dev/sda2: UUID="085324ef-84ce-45bd-ac57-238ccce03279" TYPE="ext4" PARTLABEL="Linux filesystem" PARTUUID="4a8637cd-3af6-4c80-8b4c-fc853239524f"

/dev/sda3: UUID="800a6afe-7f03-4f05-acf6-28a4105373ba" TYPE="swsuspend" PARTLABEL="Linux filesystem" PARTUUID="3a59faf5-a7a2-48f1-a2b0-a0a3b92f29d7"

/dev/sda4: UUID="5EF43E14F43DEEC1" TYPE="ntfs" PARTLABEL="Microsoft basic data" PARTUUID="1155921d-e60f-460b-ada2-3db3eab01161"

/dev/sdb1: LABEL="winscratch" UUID="1227214A5B26135A" TYPE="ntfs" PARTLABEL="Microsoft basic data" PARTUUID="24b11782-3eb9-431d-903d-d9792d57f5a4"

/dev/sdc: TYPE="promise_fasttrack_raid_member"

/dev/sdd: TYPE="promise_fasttrack_raid_member"

/dev/sde1: LABEL="scratch" UUID="b4e9bfec-f57e-403d-aa33-dc5f2e60c3f4" TYPE="ext4" PARTLABEL="Linux filesystem" PARTUUID="b55f6b14-64fc-49ee-86b6-c3343c4194a7"

/dev/mapper/pdc_djieefichcp1: LABEL="portage" UUID="dfb3544c-50d6-45a6-982d-347e6818bfe8" TYPE="ext4" PARTLABEL="Linux filesystem" PARTUUID="2bbc5306-ecc7-4f4d-bc4f-5059fd35ade4"

/dev/mapper/pdc_djieefichcp2: LABEL="src" UUID="0d8f2e99-b68a-46fb-b6a3-d1f58c9ae309" TYPE="ext4" PARTLABEL="Linux filesystem" PARTUUID="908e39a7-f5d6-4b64-80a6-f6d5e201c550"

/dev/mapper/pdc_djieefichcp3: LABEL="var" UUID="c7ada241-1723-46db-85bd-e50c863e5d78" TYPE="ext4" PARTLABEL="Linux filesystem" PARTUUID="d6757055-7062-4c40-a073-0f0250deefd4"

/dev/mapper/pdc_djieefichcp4: LABEL="home" UUID="5d74113e-a807-4fd9-8d22-d37e30419967" TYPE="ext4" PARTLABEL="Linux filesystem" PARTUUID="493507d0-2483-4c8c-87a5-475d701f55ae"

/dev/mapper/pdc_djieefichcp5: LABEL="media" UUID="AAB07EB3B07E859B" TYPE="ntfs" PARTLABEL="Microsoft basic data" PARTUUID="492b2293-949d-4fd4-a24c-d85baf32ef25"

/dev/mapper/pdc_djieefichc: PTTYPE="gpt"

```

Partition layout - from new 3.11.6-kernel

```

/dev/sdb1: LABEL="winscratch" UUID="1227214A5B26135A" TYPE="ntfs" PARTLABEL="Microsoft basic data" PARTUUID="24b11782-3eb9-431d-903d-d9792d57f5a4"

/dev/sda1: LABEL="boot" UUID="0831dded-1e09-4b3a-86ce-02c2b2af1c5d" TYPE="ext4" PARTLABEL="Linux filesystem" PARTUUID="a40fe38e-ae1c-43b3-91f5-9f2106e51a02"

/dev/sda2: UUID="085324ef-84ce-45bd-ac57-238ccce03279" TYPE="ext4" PARTLABEL="Linux filesystem" PARTUUID="4a8637cd-3af6-4c80-8b4c-fc853239524f"

/dev/sda3: UUID="800a6afe-7f03-4f05-acf6-28a4105373ba" TYPE="swsuspend" PARTLABEL="Linux filesystem" PARTUUID="3a59faf5-a7a2-48f1-a2b0-a0a3b92f29d7"

/dev/sda4: UUID="5EF43E14F43DEEC1" TYPE="ntfs" PARTLABEL="Microsoft basic data" PARTUUID="1155921d-e60f-460b-ada2-3db3eab01161"

/dev/sdc: TYPE="promise_fasttrack_raid_member"

/dev/sde1: LABEL="scratch" UUID="b4e9bfec-f57e-403d-aa33-dc5f2e60c3f4" TYPE="ext4" PARTLABEL="Linux filesystem" PARTUUID="b55f6b14-64fc-49ee-86b6-c3343c4194a7"

/dev/mapper/pdc_djieefichc: PTTYPE="gpt"

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Telemin,

dmraid provides a kernel module, so

```
make menuconfig -- see link for configs

make modules_install

make install

emerge -1 dmraid #not sure if needed but surely can't hurt? 
```

is correct but only if /usr/src/linux points to the new kernel, otherwise you made dmraid for the wrong kernel.

There is no sign of dmraid loading in dmesg

----------

## Telemin

Hi NeddySeaGoon,

Thanks for you reply.  I definitely have a correct kernel symlink, and when I re-emerge dmraid it informs me that it is building against 3.11.6-gentoo.  I know is no sign of dmraid loading in dmesg, but I have no idea why.

I notice that one of the member disks /dev/sdd in the blkid output from the working 3.7.4, doesn't show up in the 3.11.6 output.  Could it in fact be that dmraid isn't finding the second member to activate the set?

-Telemin-

----------

## Telemin

Okay,

So having dug a little deeper I think I may have found the source of my problem.  It seems that there remains some previous partition table on the drive /dev/sdd which is causing problems for dmraid correctly reading the raid metadata.

I could be wrong but I feel the best thing I can do is to dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx those two drives and start again.

Thanks for your help though!

-Telemin-

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Telemin,

Unless Windows and Linux need to share the raid, do not use dmraid.

Kernel raid is better developed and portable between hardware.

Fake raid ties you to use the same hardware if you ever need to move the raid to a new howe.

----------

